# Customers from hell



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

BSmitty said:


> There were a bunch of sexual "jokes", he said he'd "hold her down while I did her", called her pet names, winked at her while talking about ****, *touched her several times and after we told him not to touch her he rammed into her from behind while she was bent over.* I witnessed it, as did the homeowner's wife. This is right around when he started threatening to sue us.


This is a component of sexual harrassment, however it has now become a criminal matter since he touched her.

Since this guy is supposedly some rich affluent POS, you may have trouble proving this.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

BSmitty said:


> touched her several times and after we told him not to touch her *he rammed into her from behind while she was bent over.* I witnessed it, as did the homeowner's wife.


:blink: ....and then what happened after that?

Or I should ask.. what did you do after you said...


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 16, 2010)

I wouldn't have spoken a word, he would have been laid out! That type of scum irritates the pizz out of me, I have no tolerance for that type. 
Pack up, send him the email as posted a few posts back explaining your position on the change orders etc. etc. When he cries "sue, sue" say, "that reminds me, I will be suing you for the SH and the $$$ dirtbag!"


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

There's absolutely no way I would do another minutes work for this POS after what you just wrote.

If your wife was an employee she could sue YOU for not handling this correctly. I'd never let a customer be inappropriate or abusive to an employee a second time.:no:


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

I woulda went to my truck and brought my 9 back in and pistol whipped that guy. And I would have sat in jail and enjoyed my vacation knowing that I did what most were probably afraid to do.


----------



## ToolNut (Aug 9, 2012)

If you let him get away with that what exactly would it take to get you to walk. The first time we would have a long talk using words he could understand. The next time I would have probably ended up in jail. One reason he's treating you this way is because you are letting him and second your encouraging him by doing nothing. MAN GROW A SET. I can't believe your more worried about your rep than your wife.


----------



## Eaglei (Aug 1, 2012)

Im reading this and not sure if it's a joke or whatever . If it's not a joke then you really need to man-up .Sexual abuse to your wife in front of you is all you need to claim temporary insanity to do what you need to do to this fool . Your worried about your reputation ??? I'd be worried about what your wife thinks of you !!!


----------



## Bearded Wonder (Jan 21, 2011)

BSmitty said:


> There were a bunch of sexual "jokes", he said he'd "hold her down while I did her", called her pet names, winked at her while talking about ****, touched her several times and after we told him not to touch her he rammed into her from behind while she was bent over. I witnessed it, as did the homeowner's wife. This is right around when he started threatening to sue us.


Geez... 

You better look down between your legs to see if anything's there... 

I don't think I know a man who wouldn't at the very least put a boot in the ass of a guy doing any one of those things.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

If he is verbally abusive as soon as he starts yelling just turn around and walk away. If he's doing it on the phone tell him this is not anyway to conduct business and hang up. Start recording some of this, document everything. The sexual harassment to your wife might have caused me to deck him.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Look its a tough situation and its your business, we get that but I don't care if it's my priest if he pulls that on my wife, one of us is leaving black and blue if not dead. 

That ship has sailed so politely tell him you will cut off his balls and feed them to his wife for spaghetti night if he pulls anything like that again. He acts like a child treat him like one.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

For sure, I used to work with with my wife. If someone ever pulled that chit, I would've showed him something he never saw before....the other end of his peter. The only lawsuit would've been for hospitalization.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Id set him up. Get a go pro, have wife dress abnormally beautiful. Video record everything. Then send him a "revised" change order...


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Dude, did he seriously "bump" into your wife while she was bent over? I woulda decked him right there. By time he wakens id be packed up and gone.


----------



## wnc viking (Aug 4, 2011)

If a Guy did that to my wife he would be flying throw a window


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm starting to wonder if this guy is for real. Who would let that happen to their wife? 4 posts... 1st two letters in his name, "BS". I call shanagans.


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

^^ What he said.

You guys must have some pretty calm wives though. I'd hurt a guy like that real quick.......hammer to the spine.....sawzal to the thigh....anything to blow the knee sideways.....


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Eric K said:


> I'm starting to wonder if this guy is for real. Who would let that happen to their wife? 4 posts... 1st two letters in his name, "BS". I call shanagans.


Naw, no one wants to sign up to look like a panzy, I understand how these things happen to nice people, it happened to me twice just never involved my wife... That's my line in the sand and sounds like a lot of others too.

Take a stand dude, no one lets stuff like that happen to their sister, do that to a wife and husband should go to jail. Business's can be moved wives are forever.


----------



## A-1 Interiors (Oct 12, 2011)

take a dive and watch him sh!t his calvin cleins then call your lawyer about settling those change orders 
guy wants to act like a sh!tbag show him anyone can play games


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

A-1 INTERIORS said:


> take a dive and watch him sh!t his calvin cleins then call your lawyer about settling those change orders
> guy wants to act like a sh!tbag show him anyone can play games


There is always that!


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

I had to take a few hours to cool down because my blood was boiling and I had a bunch of "choice" words that I deleted from my previous post. 

First of all, I don't care how rich someone is or how crafty their lawyer might be, if I was the OP of this thread, the title of my post would have been, "*I beat up my* customers from hell."

I might lose a client, I might lose money on the job or I just might even lose my entire business. But nobody messes with my wife and gets away with it.


----------

